# SimCity 4 mac cheats



## macmastah (Sep 21, 2003)

Hi All,

If anyone knows sim city  mac cheats and how to open the cheat console, please reply.

Thanks


----------



## 3mors (Sep 21, 2003)

http://www.macosx.com/forums/showthread.php?s=&threadid=34304


----------



## Arden (Sep 22, 2003)

And for actual cheat codes:

http://www.simpage.net/simcity4/cheats.shtml


----------

